
Show HN: Career Database – Salary and employment data on 550 careers - AustinGrandt
https://www.financialtoolbelt.com/resources/career-database/
======
AustinGrandt
Hi HN,

I leveraged a couple of different databases from the US government on
employment and salary data to create this database. I wanted a more visual
view of the data and created some visualizations to see heat maps, salary by
state, etc. I hope people find this useful and are able to see what they
should be earning or find a place to move where they could be making more
money.

Would love to hear your thoughts!

------
chadmhorner
Cool idea! Seems like there might be some big blind spots though? For example,
when I search for "Data", the only thing that comes up is "Database
Administrators", no "data analyst", "data scientist", etc.

~~~
AustinGrandt
most definitely there are some blind spots I will need to fill in. Other ones
I saw that were missing was UX Designer and other designer type roles. I will
probably add these in the future, but want to make sure I can find a reputable
data source.

